# Brahms Tragic Overture



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

What do you think of this piece? I thinks it’s his best overture. I listen to jochum/LSO but if anyone has a cracker performance that is recommended than I would love to check that out


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Love it! It always reminds me of the Corolian Overture as well. Fantastic for when I want to listen to Brahms and don't have the time for a complete symphony. Barbirolli/Vienna Philharmonic comes to mind as a favorite performance.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

His best overture? Well, there are only two. Personally this is one of his orchestral works that I've never taken to. Too austere and serious. The Academic Festival is so much more exciting. I don't even like playing the Tragic. Doesn't matter who's playing or conducting...just not a favorite.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

I never really got on with the Tragic Overture either. It is Abbado's recording that usually sells me on it, though.


----------



## brahms4 (May 8, 2017)

Karel Ancerl with the Czech Philharmonic from the early 60s is my favorite version among many fine ones.Wonderful sonics to boot.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My top choice is Fritz Reiner with the Chicago Symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I love the piece but can't even imagine having a single favourite. Of the top of my head I can remember really liking Harnoncourt's account (it comes with the symphonies some of which I feel Harnoncourt doesn't get quite right), Abbado's, Sanderling's and others. I think I remember the Jochum as a good one, too.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Took me a while to get into the Tragic Overture originally. The recording by Alceo Galliera (such a fine Brahmsian) conducting the Philharmonia was what unlocked it for me.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks, I will be giving a listen to those recordings


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

EvaBaron said:


> What do you think of this piece? I thinks it’s his best overture.


I think it's his most Tragic work.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

EvaBaron said:


> What do you think of this piece? I thinks it’s his best overture.


I love Tragic Overture, Academic Festival, too...for TrGic, 2 favorites:
Toscanini/NBC - lots of drive intensity 
Reiner,/CSO - again lots of drive and beautiful contrasts between martial, dotted rhythm figures, and long lyrical chorale passages...some beautiful legato cantabile playing from CSO brass...


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I love it but that`s not telling too much because I love almost all Brahms. My traditional champion is Barbirolli but I think I might take Chailly as my top pick today. I have mixed feelings about his take on the symphonies but when it comes to overtures he gets it just right imo. I like my overtures fast and Chailly is fast but not really an overkill like Reiner or Maazel (Berlin).


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> The Academic Festival is so much more exciting. I don't even like playing the Tragic.


I”ll drink to that 🥃


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> Too austere and serious. The Academic Festival is so much more exciting.


Too Academically Festive.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I believe it is an expression of the anguish that the composer experienced but kept under control in his music usually. At least that's what came across in a video of Bernstein conducting it, the Tragic Overture, no doubt maximizing the emotional effect. Another example of Brahms at his most anguished is, I think, in the last part of the finale in the great Piano Quintet -- really wild at times.


----------

